# Since Harvey is Coming to LV for CES



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

With harvey coming to vegas for CES I thought its I thought I'd post this: (anyone else have any recommendations?)

RULES FOR LIVING or visiting IN LAS VEGAS: 
1. First, it's pronounced LOSS-VAYGUS. It doesn't matter how they say it in other places. 

2. Forget the traffic rules you learned elsewhere. Las Vegas has it's own set of traffic rules. There's no book about them. All you can do is get in your car and hope you survive to learn them. 

3. All directions start with, "Go down 95...'cause you don't want to get on I-15." 

4. Las Vegas Blvd, Charleston Blvd, and Torrey Pines have no beginning and no end. 

5. It's impossible to go around a block and wind up on the same street that you started on. The Chamber of Commerce calls this a "scenic drive". 

6. The 8:00 am rush hour is from 4:30am to 11:30am. The 5:00pm rush hour is from 11:30am to 10:15 pm. Friday's rush hour starts on Thursday morning and ends sometime late Sunday night. 

7. If you actually stop at a yellow light, then you cannot possibly be from Las Vegas. You may only apply your brakes when the end of a yellow light and the beginning of the red light create a "pumpkin-orange" hue. 

8. For the most part, you can do anything you want, as long as it isn't in a school zone. 

9. Just remember that Camino Al Norte is Martin Luther King Blvd., Boulder Highway is Fremont Street, Eastern Ave is 25th Street or Civic Center Drive, Desert Inn is Lamb Blvd., Spring Mountain/Sands/Twain are all the same street. Don't try to figure it out. Just accept it. If you question the intelligence behind this naming convention, people will simply tilt their heads to the right and stare at you. 

10. Henderson is the only place in the world where THREE "parallel" streets intersect at one traffic light. That would be the 4-way of Green Valley Parkway/Eastern Avenue/Maryland Parkway. For laughs ask your middle school Geometry teacher to try to explain it. 

11. Rainbow Blvd. has THREE exits from the 95, this just makes giving driving directions to newbies more entertaining. There is also a Lake Mead "Drive" and a Lake Mead "Boulevard" and both run east/west but are 30 miles apart. You have to be specific when you say "the corner of Lake Mead and........" Again this is just another way to harass the 5000 newcomers every month. 

12. Many major roads just end abruptly in somebody's garage, a Home Depot, a Casino or McCarran International Airport Runways and start again after the interruption. That was done to encourage you to "see the sights" and meet new people. For fun, just try to take Harmon Avenue from Rainbow to Nellis. 

13. If moisture at hand is determined to be rain, not sweat, all traffic must immediately cease. Ditto for daylight savings time, girl applying eye-shadow across the street, or a flat tire 3 lanes over. Do not attempt to access any road after an apocalyptic event like snow, blowing dust, or a 3-day weekend. 

14. Once a year, when it rains, the Las Vegas wash and the City of Las Vegas are one. 

15. The wind blows every day and it is impossible to live in Las Vegas without some kind of allergy drug. 

16. Construction on I-15 and US 95 is a way of life and a permanent form of entertainment. I-215 will never be completed. Get used to it! 

17. Stay away from the corner of Nellis and Las Vegas Blvd. if you do not like the thought of being in a remake of the movie "Top Gun." 

18. Finally, yes, we all know that man in a teddy and a tiara on Fremont Street. His name is Leslie and he probably makes more money than you do.


MY RECOMMENDATIONS & ADVICE:
-out of all the gelato i've had on the Strip, the Paris cafe has the best price, taste, and portions (although they only have 6-8 flavors, but its the quality that matters)
-Belligio is home to the world's largest chocolate fountain. (for those chocolate fans) Its located right behind their beautiful gardens.
-There is a Las Vegas BLVD (referred to as the Strip) and there is Vegas Rd. Don't get them confused with each other when reading directions. (I do and I live here)
-
I'll add more later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

> 18. Finally, yes, we all know that man in a teddy and a tiara on Fremont Street. His name is Leslie and he probably makes more money than you do.


I thought Leslie lived in Maine, not Vegas! And is NOT a man, though the teddy and tiara might be right!



Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You also cannot get lost. If you get "turned around" just look for the Stratosphere and head in that direction.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol!.
There's also a really nice older man on Rainbow BLVD and Sahara who hangs at the intersection in random costumes, waves, and dances there. I think he's called Mr. Happy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought Leslie lived in Maine, not Vegas! And is NOT a man, though the teddy and tiara might be right!


There is no question for which Hugh Jackman is not the answer...










I'll let you speculate whether that is me on the left, when I still had hair and a waist!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Remember, prostitution is NOT legal within the city limits.  This is why God invented rental cars.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In this town, the malls have valet. I don't ask where it is. I rather save on tip.
If you can't find parking in any parking garages....just valet. Its usually free, just tip
Don't forget In-n-out. one of my favorite fast food places. doubledouble with a side of animal fries please.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!! That will be sure to come in handy. I keep getting invitations to various accessory-maker booths - - but none yet that are Kindle-related. I'll have to find them on my own while I'm there...


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Whenever we go to Vegas we always valet park at the casinos. The two-mile walk from the parking structure to whatever it is you're going to see at the casino gets old fast, unless you enjoy parking structures. 

Oh, and if you're driving, don't drive up (or down) the Strip. The buses are cheap, or take a nice stroll. 

I'm sure there will be plenty of tech gadgets and gizmos to keep you happy at CES


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LMAO Vegas...that was a great post *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Valet on the strip helps a lot. Finding your way to the parking structure can be quite an adventure if you are not familiar with the traffic and the streets. (I valet, 1. no parking. 2. if i'm not driving my car.



chynared21 said:


> *LMAO Vegas...that was a great post *


Thanks....I got this from a friend. She sent it to me when I first started to drive. (even though she sent it to me a couple of years ago.) It helps me still. I've learned not to question Vegas roads. lol.

PS: Harvey, if you are taking a taxi...Its illegal to flag one down on the sidewalk of the LV Strip. You have to go to the front of a hotel/casino, or any other designated area along the strip. There are also a bunch of guys who stand on the sidewalk along the strip handing out cards....you probably don't want them. Just ignore them...Then there's the guy and a couple of other people that preach about sin along the sin with signs and loud speakers and all. what else am i missing?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

On a serious note: speaking of the Stratosphere; it is a pricey *MUST*... Go at about 6:00 and stay 'til dark and you will see all the lights of Vegas turn on...It is picturesque.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Also there are going to be some nicely dressed uniformed people in the hotel (in the mall of Planet Hollywood and Venetian, as well as others), they will ask for a moment or offer you free tickets to a show. They are trying to sell you time shares.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I gotta go start another thread.  It will be titled:
You know you watch too much CSI: when Vegas Asian's post is funny...but you've never been to Nevada.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Harvey...if you have a bit of downtime after 9pm, head to the Golden Nugget's Rush Lounge and catch The Frankie Moreno band. No cover and they are awesome...3 sets a night except on Mondays I believe. The drummer from Air Supply had a short stint with them before heading back out on the road with AS. Good times!*


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

We hit Vegas about twice a year and Vegas_Asian is dead on funny. And accurate!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Also there are going to be some nicely dressed uniformed people in the hotel (in the mall of Planet Hollywood and Venetian, as well as others), they will ask for a moment or offer you free tickets to a show. They are trying to sell you time shares.


Vegas Asian you beat me to this tip.

These people are VERY persistent. Pretend they are not there. I figure it is OK to be rude to them because they are rude enough not to take "no thank you" as an answer.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Vegas Asian you beat me to this tip.
> 
> These people are VERY persistent. Pretend they are not there. I figure it is OK to be rude to them because they are rude enough not to take "no thank you" as an answer.


The way things are going in the timeshare industry they may not be around any more. One of the "leaders" laid off 4,000 employees the week before Christmas. Nice timing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We listened to the timeshare spiel and got free tickets to the We Will Rock You: Queen Tribute Show...It was just OK.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went through the time share thing with my dad and some visiting family. We went and picked the Stratosphere set. We got free: dinner buffet, tickets to American Stars (its okay. I had more fun at Wayne Newton), and tickets to the top of the strat.

Some restaurants along the Strip have dress codes, so if you are meeting up with some friends at a restaurant...check if there's a dress code. I usually stick to the buffets, diners, and cafes where its casual dress. A lot of the diners and cafes also have late night specials, too. So you may want to check out the specials menus if you are eating between 10pm-6am. The most perfectly cooked steak I have ever had was the California Hotel (in Freemont street area) at 1.30 in the morning, costing only 4-5 dollars. If you like Pho noodles, I know there's a restuarant on Spring Mountain Rd (near Valley View) that has a good midnight special.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Apparently, there's a slim chance I might be going to Vegas for CES. My fiancé may be going (he works in the software industry), and if he's driving there, I will probably tag along. 

Our last trip wasn't so great. The night we arrived my fiancé's appendix burst, and we ended up staying for 10 days... me in the hotel and him in the hospital. At least I had my Kindle with me to keep me company


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Apparently, there's a slim chance I might be going to Vegas for CES. My fiancé may be going (he works in the software industry), and if he's driving there, I will probably tag along.
> 
> Our last trip wasn't so great. The night we arrived my fiancé's appendix burst, and we ended up staying for 10 days... me in the hotel and him in the hospital. At least I had my Kindle with me to keep me company


*Yikes Lotus....well, at least you know he won't have another appendix emergency *


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Lotus said:


> Apparently, there's a slim chance I might be going to Vegas for CES. My fiancé may be going (he works in the software industry), and if he's driving there, I will probably tag along.
> 
> Our last trip wasn't so great. The night we arrived my fiancé's appendix burst, and we ended up staying for 10 days... me in the hotel and him in the hospital. At least I had my Kindle with me to keep me company


Well let's hope that doesn't happen AGAIN! 

VA should meet up with anyone going to LV and show them around for fun and profit!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well let's hope that doesn't happen AGAIN!
> 
> VA should meet up with anyone going to LV and show them around for fun and profit!


That's a great idea for VA...help get her out of trouble for all of her one-clicking.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Apparently, there's a slim chance I might be going to Vegas for CES. My fiancé may be going (he works in the software industry), and if he's driving there, I will probably tag along.
> 
> Our last trip wasn't so great. The night we arrived my fiancé's appendix burst, and we ended up staying for 10 days... me in the hotel and him in the hospital. At least I had my Kindle with me to keep me company


Let's see here. You're boy friend was in the hospital and you spent the time in your hotel room with your Kindle.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Let's see here. You're boy friend was in the hospital and you spent the time in your hotel room with your Kindle.


Well, actually, I spent most of the time at the hospital. With him sick, I just didn't feel like gambling or partying.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

hey, don't forget the fried twinkies in Old Town.  

Plus, use the elevated rail thingie whenever possible.  Avoid cars at all costs!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

If you get any time off Red Rocks is nice for pictures and hiking.  Hoover Dam is interesting if you haven't seen it, you can watch the tourists try to figure out why the time on their cells phones doesn't change when they step over the border of Arizona. Both get you out of the city.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*There's also skydiving at Skydive Las Vegas ))*


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> If you like Pho noodles, I know there's a restuarant on Spring Mountain Rd (near Valley View) that has a good midnight special.


I always rent a car when I'm in Vegas just so I can go eat. It's a yearly thing for my billiard tourney. 2 weeks at a time and a person can go hungry for some real food.  Which restaurant. I've tried most on Spring Mountain.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> I always rent a car when I'm in Vegas just so I can go eat. It's a yearly thing for my billiard tourney. 2 weeks at a time and a person can go hungry for some real food.  Which restaurant. I've tried most on Spring Mountain. I'll have to check next time I go.


I have no idea what the place is called. I never remember these things, cuz I am usually remembering the cross street for my mom and aunt. lol.


Vampyre said:


> VA should meet up with anyone going to LV and show them around for fun and profit!


Not this year...(sniff) I start looking for a job starting tomorrow. The first semester of college is over and the tutition has raised. was supposed to start job searching today, but Bro and I went out for NewYears and didn't drag our feet back home until this evening. No worries. Its okay, parents knew where we were.


----------

